# Manuhrin Ppk



## CanuckPete (Mar 24, 2008)

here is the PPK I have been offered ( Sorry in the photo gallery)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's not in the photo gallery?:smt017 Post it here so we can see it.:smt102


----------



## CanuckPete (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry baldy, would love to but it says I cant post attachements.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Pete go back on the Forums How To Do's and get a account at Photobucket, or ImageShack and then you can post here. Like this. Here's my Mauser Hsc which is a spiten image of yours.Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the link to photo help.http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## CanuckPete (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks Baldy, will do, if I do buy it i will post better pics of it. Hope I can bargain the seller. Best part to buying a gun is the bargaining part


----------

